# S L O W



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Slow for me, but only because I’m in single digits on DD and hope to reach 2% this week. I’d be busy if I took all pings. UE is s-l-o-w, true. So slow that I’m taking DD pings. Bleh.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Slow for me, but only because I’m in single digits on DD and hope to reach 2% this week. I’d be busy if I took all pings. UE is s-l-o-w, true. So slow that I’m taking DD pings. Bleh.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

DD is always busy. Just like the garbage man is always busy picking up trash, except he actually gets paid to do it


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Dreadfully slow for me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> Dreadfully slow for me.


Still slow here, too.

On the plus side, I finally got around to rotating my tires.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I started taking DD pings. Roughly $1.5/mile, but thankfully they ended up higher with increased tips. I’m still really bad per hour, but that’s because I’m sitting there waiting for whatever.

I may go back to my original $1/mile standard. Off-season it seems like the only possible strategy in my area. I’m just looking at pings and they’re low across the board. But at this point it’s down to $1.5, no more than 8 miles and no boondocks.


----------

